# sealed vs ported boxes



## cadillac18 (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Ported


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i prefer sealed-sound preference..just dont like how ported sounds..

sealed can not out spl a comparable PROPERLT TUNED ported enclosure..

oh yeah define better?..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 2 2007, 06:09 AM~8914157
> *
> oh yeah define better?..
> *


x2


Really depends on what your going for....if you just want all out bass, and spl, then ported, if you really want a clean precise bass then sealed. Also depends on the aplication your using.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

hmmm, it has been a while since we've had one of these debates, i guess it was long overdue... 

I PERSONALLY will not seal a woofer unless i have NO OTHER CHOICE... i prefer vented enclosures for the woofers i use... some woofers sound like shit vented but that's because a vented alignment will only show a woofer's true colors (take that how ya want :biggrin: )


----------



## cadillac18 (Sep 5, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

ported


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Sealed= sound quality, tight/punchy bass

Ported= Loud, boomy bass


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so is ported and vented the same thing?


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

yup


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 2 2007, 02:23 PM~8915833
> *so is ported and vented the same thing?
> *


Ported has a port,,,










And vented uses MDF to make a "port" or vent as you would say,,,


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i like ported


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

but they fulfill the same purpose, correct? Like the second box in the above pictures, wouldn't that be considered a slot port and the first picture be a box with flared ports? Not trying to thread jack, but aren't vented and ported basically the same thing?


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

yes they're the same, just different method of going about it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C+Oct 2 2007, 12:26 PM~8915382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ported and vented are two ways to say the same thing n00b......

damn u need help


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

thats what I thought. thank you for the response


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so if a setup was the same sub amp and box size but one was vented and the other ported would they still sound the same?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 2 2007, 06:11 PM~8918068
> *so if a setup was the same sub amp and box size but one was vented and the other ported would they still sound the same?
> *


*migrane*

a vented box is another way to say ported.....


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Oct 2 2007, 05:44 PM~8917545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So slot vent and flared port is the same thing? Wrong fool. :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Oct 2 2007, 08:34 PM~8918976
> *So my statement isnt generally true? Loser :uh:
> So slot vent and flared port is the same thing? Wrong fool.  :uh:
> *


port area is port area be it a rectangle, square, triangle, or a circle its all the same fucking thing n00b.......shut the fuck up please


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 2 2007, 10:20 PM~8919284
> *port area is port area be it a rectangle, square, triangle, or a circle its all the same fucking thing n00b.......shut the fuck up please
> *


Your a fucking dumbass you think you know all that and act all smart when in reality your a fucking dumbass, I never said theyre different in any way but you want to come on here riding my nuts, a flared port you know the plastic pipe looks different than a slot port.. you know the slit in a box next to subs. Yea think that over... Fucking loser. :uh:

Im done fighting with you you fucking cunt, so go ahead and reply to my post because your my bitch and thats your job, while I ignore you


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Oct 2 2007, 10:22 PM~8919757
> *Your a fucking dumbass you think you know all that and act all smart when in reality your a fucking dumbass, I never said theyre different in any way but you want to come on here riding my nuts, a flared port you know the plastic pipe looks different than a slot port.. you know the slit in a box next to subs. Yea think that over... Fucking loser. :uh:
> 
> Im done fighting with you you fucking cunt, so go ahead and reply to my post because your my bitch and thats your job, while I ignore you
> *


a port is a port... be it round/rectangular/square/triangular

enjoy your upcoming ban..... this time its for good


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

port and vent still sound diff. :machinegun:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

i think sound has more to do with the freq at which the box is tuned, type of subs used with the box (are they right for the application), placement of the box, whether the subs and box are mounted so that they are forward- or back-firing, etc.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

yes, but I was taught that even when a vent is tuned it has a wider range than a port which to me is better for quality


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 3 2007, 04:27 PM~8925098
> *yes, but I was taught that even when a vent is tuned it has a wider range than a port which to me is better for quality
> *


You mean a vent generally has greater port area. You can get just as much port area using flared round ports.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

are you people drinking the same koolaid??? a port is a port the shape doesnt matter....

its alot cheaper and easier to get more port area with a slot style port than it is to use several round ports.... 

aeroports work well in applications where theres not alot of space for sufficient port area... the flares cut down on the turbulence in the port aka port noise


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2007, 05:30 PM~8925565
> *
> aeroports work well in applications where theres not alot of space for sufficient port area... the flares cut down on the turbulence in the port aka port noise
> *


and cut down on the port displacement.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 3 2007, 04:31 PM~8925576
> *and cut down on the port displacement.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

If the box has a big hole in it, it's PORTED, you can rename it anything else you want, but it's PORTED...

The term "vented" is more commonly used in home theater subs, but it means the exact same thing...

If your subs and ports aren't right by your ear, you aren't going to hear the difference in a slot port or a round tube port...

This thread is about "sealed vs. ported", not slot vs. round vs. vented ports...

It's not up for debate people, facts are facts, if the debate continues, the thread disappears...

That is all, [/story], Thanks for playing... :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok so if a sub requires say 80 sq inches of port area how do u figure out how many circle ports to use and the length of them ?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 5 2007, 06:31 PM~8939921
> *ok so if a sub requires say 80 sq inches of port area how do u figure out how many circle ports to use and the length of them ?
> *


For circle ports, port area, or the area of a circle, will be (pi)(radius squared).

So a 4" round port would be pi times 2 squared, so roughly 12.57 sq. inches of port. For the number of ports and port length... use this if you don't want to download any programs. I'd add an inch or two to the port length though.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

hey, can some one draw me up some specs to a ported enclosure and specs to a vented enclosure for two kicker cvr12's... and let me know which one would be better, and why


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

the vent duh. cuz it looks cooler :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 5 2007, 07:23 PM~8940225
> *hey, can some one draw me up some specs to a ported enclosure and specs to a vented enclosure for two kicker cvr12's... and let me know which one would be better, and why
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Just some FYI,I dont know shit about tuned boxes but how do you tune a ported box,Do you buy the longest pvc and cut down till the bass sounds deep?????I got 4 fosgate 10's and two 1100 watt amps and was thinking of building an enclosure for all four.LMK..........


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

depends on the size and length of the ports in relation to the size of the box...


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

sealed boxes work for me i havent been beet yet


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

YOU KNOW I CAN SAY IVE NEVER BEEN BEET EITHER


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

how can i tell i got trophies what do u got


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

this is my proof


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

...congratulations. :worship:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Doesn't say much for the competition... :cheesy:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks and dont care


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango+Oct 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8979760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

YES I DID BUT IM NOT ON HERE TO HATE ON NOBODY! :thumbsup:


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

yo i got a 90 caddy coupe deville, what is a better box for the trunk of it, a sealed box or a ported box, and why? im lookin for a sound that hits HARD, but a sound thats clean where i can hear everything in every song. i wanna be heard comin down the block with a crisp and clean sound with bass and every other sound and note from bells to a whistle no matter how low it is in whatever song im listenin to. in other words i dont want the bass to over power the other sounds in a song but i do want that BOOM, help me out fellas....SEALED or PORTED???


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Oct 11 2007, 09:28 PM~8980883
> * yo i got a 90 caddy coupe deville, what is a better box for the trunk of it, a sealed box or a ported box, and why? im lookin for a sound that hits HARD, but a sound thats clean where i can hear everything in every song. i wanna be heard comin down the block with a crisp and clean sound with bass and every other sound and note from bells to a whistle no matter how low it is in whatever song im listenin to. in other words i dont want the bass to over power the other sounds in a song but i do want that BOOM, help me out fellas....SEALED or PORTED???
> *




ported if you like louder and lower


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks homeboy, any other suggestions?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Oct 11 2007, 09:47 PM~8981012
> *thanks homeboy, any other suggestions?
> *


make the box to the specs of your subs and tune to 33Hz


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks again, any other suggestions from others?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 11 2007, 04:36 PM~8979900
> *You cared enough to say this...
> 
> *


With 2 12 Se's would you go with a 32hz box or a 34hz? :uh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 11 2007, 05:38 PM~8979407
> *this is my proof
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

yo i got a 90 caddy coupe deville, what is a better box for the trunk of it, a sealed box or a ported box, and why? im lookin for a sound that hits HARD, but a sound thats clean where i can hear everything in every song. i wanna be heard comin down the block with a crisp and clean sound with bass and every other sound and note from bells to a whistle no matter how low it is in whatever song im listenin to. in other words i dont want the bass to over power the other sounds in a song but i do want that BOOM, help me out fellas....SEALED or PORTED???


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Oct 11 2007, 10:46 PM~8981533
> *yo i got a 90 caddy coupe deville, what is a better box for the trunk of it, a sealed box or a ported box, and why? im lookin for a sound that hits HARD, but a sound thats clean where i can hear everything in every song. i wanna be heard comin down the block with a crisp and clean sound with bass and every other sound and note from bells to a whistle no matter how low it is in whatever song im listenin to. in other words i dont want the bass to over power the other sounds in a song but i do want that BOOM, help me out fellas....SEALED or PORTED???
> *


All the pros are going to say ported as well.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Oct 11 2007, 09:46 PM~8981533
> *yo i got a 90 caddy coupe deville, what is a better box for the trunk of it, a sealed box or a ported box, and why? im lookin for a sound that hits HARD, but a sound thats clean where i can hear everything in every song. i wanna be heard comin down the block with a crisp and clean sound with bass and every other sound and note from bells to a whistle no matter how low it is in whatever song im listenin to. in other words i dont want the bass to over power the other sounds in a song but i do want that BOOM, help me out fellas....SEALED or PORTED???
> *


low tuned ported box.


invest some time and money in a solid frontstage because any sub setup thats worth a damn will overpower a subpar frontstage. take some time to dampen as much of the cabin as possible as well....


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 11 2007, 04:06 PM~8979130
> *sealed boxes work for me i havent been beet yet
> 
> 
> ...


You hit 131.7 that aint shit,i could do higher numbers with the cheapest wall mart equipment...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 12 2007, 07:38 AM~8984307
> *You hit 131.7 that aint shit,i could do higher numbers with the cheapest wall mart equipment...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

damn I hit 150.8 with 2 memphis 15's and a modified 500 watt rockford amp.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 11 2007, 05:06 PM~8979130
> *sealed boxes work for me i havent been beet yet
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 12 2007, 08:38 AM~8984307
> *You hit 131.7 that aint shit,i could do higher numbers with the cheapest wall mart equipment...
> *


LET ME KNOW THE NEXT TIME YOU GO TO WALMART :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 12 2007, 02:47 PM~8987159
> *LET ME KNOW THE NEXT TIME YOU GO TO WALMART :biggrin:
> *


are your amps sony x-plode??.....


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 13 2007, 09:14 AM~8991827
> *are your amps sony x-plode??.....
> *


yes they are but im upgrading for next year why


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 13 2007, 07:16 PM~8994255
> *yes they are but im upgrading for next year why
> *


that could be part of your problem...they put out dirty power...


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 13 2007, 07:25 PM~8994310
> *that could be part of your problem...they put out dirty power...
> *


good looking out for the info. what do you suggest im running 6 ts-w306dvc 
pioneer 12s


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hearing alot of good things about sundown amps,no personal experience though...


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 13 2007, 08:44 PM~8994762
> *Hearing alot of good things about sundown amps,no personal experience though...
> *


any info. on were to find them at i never heard of them :dunno:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 14 2007, 10:00 PM~8999973
> *any info. on were to find them at i never heard of them :dunno:
> *


www.sundownaudio.com


----------

